# Who's baled hay this year?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Who has been lucky enough to get out into the hay field already. Let us know...


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Maybe next week. Neighbor mowed a huge Alfalfa field yesterday and it rained on twice today. Not sure what he was thinking they've been saying all week that rain was moving back in today and all weekend.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

We put 100 ton of alfalfa in the barn. It went up awesome. It was nice to get to use the equipment instead of work on it for once. Had it not been for getting 2 inches of rain last night I would be in the mower again right now. Maybe Monday!


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

MOwed 20 acres today. Some pre-cut rye and some decent hay as well. Does baling last years hay count??? lol


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We mowed about 6 acres of Oats hay today, had some junk mixed in but not too bad. Looks like the new baler is going into operation this week. Plan is getting it in Thursday.


----------



## Wrenchbender (Dec 4, 2008)

Mowed 30 acres Alfalfa Monday, 12 acres yesterday and 14 acres today. The last two fields are old thin stands that will be round baled and tore up to plant soybeans.

Looks like the Alfalfa will go tommorow. Good luck to everyone and be safe! WB<><.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mowed about 160 acres the last three days. Should start baling good tomorrow.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Ive baled 2500 small squares in the past 2 days. Just got the last put in the barn today.
THOMAS


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Baled our first ever round bales today. Mowed 5 acres Tues. and JD Tech came out 
finished their set-up and training began. Baled 28 bales.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

small squares yesterday. Good to at least get the kinks worked out FINALLY.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Finally baling dry hay! 100 6X5 rounds yesterday, 220 3X3X8's today. 100 acres left to go, hope to get it all tomorrow.


----------



## wass (Jun 4, 2008)

Knocked down about 30 acres, waited two days then it rained. Two days later I rolled it up at about 22%, but it rained again the next two days. I did stack about 30 dry bales, but the rest is spread around the barn floor trying to dry a little more. Kind of a mess, and maybe a little futile trying to dry about 100 or so 4x4 rounds. Looks like heifer hay to me!


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

Baled hay in central Oklahoma 6/13 . 18 4x5 round bales of rye and bermuda mix off of 15 acres. A little early but the rye looked ready. The native grass is not ready around here till about the 4th of July.


----------

